# Hello from Houston, Texas



## Reiningcatsanddogs (Oct 9, 2014)

Hello and welcome! I'm in South Central Tx.

If you would like to talk with some people in your area you might want to leave a message here http://www.horseforum.com/horse-talk/texas-horse-friends-125927/page1080/#post7858554 Lots of friendly folks there!


----------



## BigNickMontana (Aug 5, 2013)

Welcome aboard! Hope you all are staying cool!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

there's a whole group of Tx folk. but, maybe you'd like to meet some NOT Tex folk, like a Seattleite?


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Howdy, I'm in the Beaumont area!


----------



## ctcountrygurl (Aug 15, 2015)

Hey girl! I just moved to Pearland (just south of Houston )! Welcome!


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Hi there! I'm a Houstonian- northwest side- though I'm about to make the trek in January to Denton for my Bachelor's degree.


----------



## AusLiz (Oct 22, 2015)

I just moved from Sydney, Australia to Pearland also.


----------



## TinoIsSoCute (Oct 24, 2015)

Hey! I'm in Houston Tx too!


----------

